# is there a difference? Art Institutes or Le Cordon Bleu??



## georgiagirl (Nov 15, 2004)

Uh...I don't know what to do about school. There are two options for culinary school in my area. Le Cordon Bleu or Art Institute of Atlanta. 

I have applied to both but my BIGGEST problem or obstacle is the time offered for classes. I have a family and the weekend hours are awesome for me (offered at AI), but the daytime classes pose a problem during the week at Le Cordon Bleu. Nights are a possibility but then I have to drive into Atlanta and drive back late at night....

any ideas? or knowledge???


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

It's not the school, it's the student.
Pick the one that works best for you. You will get out of it whatever you put into it.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Well, I think that the chefs matter the most. Before you commit the money, visit the plce and chat alittle with the facilty. The greater ability of the chef-instructer, the more you will learn, and the further you will be able to advance your career.

I would make it a point to check out the local trade schools to see what kind of culinary programs they have. You can get the same education for a fraction of the price.


----------



## ironchefatl (Dec 1, 2002)

My gut feeling is to check the facilities and faculty at Le Cordon Bleu really well, because it is so new. It is kinda stuck over there in Tucker in a hole, it seems to me. Go out and eat at the student run restuarants at both, after touring the campuses. Also from what I have heard the ATL Art Institue is well respected as one of the better AI's for culinary. Alton Brown even hangs around there. The program has been around much longer too. I feel that I learned much more from the chef's personnal experiences that taught the classes, than from the classes themselves. I am also sure that if you apply yourself, you will learn alot with either choice. Good luck fellow ATLien


----------



## rich (Nov 24, 2004)

i goto the cooking and hospitality institute of chicago (www.chic.edu), and we're probably going to change our name to "Le Cordon Bleu at Chicago" soon.

so far its pretty nice. they offer a nice variety of classtimes and instructors are pretty decent too.

but nothing beats going there and checking it out.


----------



## shawn d. (Aug 3, 2004)

I havent heard anything about them changing the name but anything is better than having to say "I go to CHIC." Sounds like a hair salon. Wait, there is one there already.


----------



## rich (Nov 24, 2004)

i usually say "I goto a culinary school"

and that's the end of that  haha


----------



## muffintop (Feb 15, 2005)

Have you made a decision yet? I have the EXACT same dilemma, except I'm located in Minneapolis. I finally Googled Art Institutes vs Le Cordon Bleu and found this forum. What others had to say made a lot of sense - especially about the chef-instructors. I can't seem to find any reliable source that ranks the culinary schools. Just thought I'd see if you've come to any conclusions since.


----------



## haolegirltatu (May 17, 2004)

Hey I Just really want to say you can learn what you open you eyes ears and hands to. I go to LCb In Minnesota and I am overall happy with the instructors and dissatisfied by the administration and the tuition. I have had some very Informative Chefs. Chef Kaye, Chef Daniel, and Chef Patrick kick major food A***. And If you ask any of them - they know more than they could ever tell you in a few 4 hour classes. The school is going through a facelift and is redefineing itself here - I can see only great improvements. But Anywhere you go you cant expect it to all be handed to you...you have to have the drive....


----------



## muffintop (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks! Good to hear from someone who actually attends the LCB in Minneapolis. I don't know anyone in either program, and they say the best people to talk to are the actual students. Thanks for the note.


----------



## thetruth709 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi,

I was in the same situation as you, I was undecided on AI or LCB but a change in address made my choice.
I am on my 6th week in school at LCB, I am loving every minute of it, all the chef instructors are more than willing to help you in what ever you need, I looked at the campus of AI in new york and the LCB campus here in FL and I liked what they had to offer, as much as the school matters the overall outcomes depends on you.


----------

